# [MINI-HOWTO] - Instalacja xfce4 svn

## arsen

MINI-HOWTO: instalacja xfce4-svn

Tutaj można przeczytać notke o wrażeniach z używania xfce4 z svn.

Kilka osób prosiło mnie i napisanie howta, w sumie mini howta, więc do dzieła:

1. Na początek sciągamy trzy tarballe ebuildów, xfce-base, x11-themes oraz xfce-extra

2. Rozpakowywujemy je do naszego lokalnego drzewa portage, w razie problemów 

HOWTO - jak skompilować ebuild spoza portage

3. Nastepnie potrzebujemy eclass xfce-svn, oraz subversion.eclass  sciągmy xfce4-svn.eclass oraz subversion.eclass i wrzucamy do lokalnego drzewa portage, w katalog eclass.

4. Teraz nie pozostaje nam nic innego jak 

```

emerge xfce4

```

UPDATE: dodany wymagany eclass subversion, thx ath4r za testing  :Smile: Last edited by arsen on Mon Apr 10, 2006 6:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mbar

Dzięki, akurat jestem fanem Xfce, ale ich tempo wypuszczania nowych wersji mnie poraża... svn to jest to.

----------

## arsen

jak jesteś fanem to pewnymi nowościami będziesz mile zaskoczony w stosunku do release.

----------

## BeteNoire

@arsen, zrobiłem tak jak piszesz ale, chyba czegoś brakuje:

```
emerge -av xfce4

(...)

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99".

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.3.99" [ebuild])
```

----------

## arsen

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> @arsen, zrobiłem tak jak piszesz ale, chyba czegoś brakuje:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av xfce4
> 
> ...

 

uhh, zapomniałem o jednym tarballu jeszcze, zaraz to naprawie.

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Na początek sciągamy dwa tarballe ebuildów, xfce-base, x11-themes oraz xfce-extra
> 
> 

 

done.

----------

## gentooxic

Może warto dodać, że emerge xfce4 będzie chcieć zainstalować inną wersje xfce4? w przypadku komendy:

```
emerge xfce4
```

Przynajmniej tak było w moim przypadku.

Dopiero to pomogło:

```
emerge =xfce4-4.3.99
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## arsen

jak odmaskujesz to musi brać z najwyższym numerkiem, czyli, 4.3.99

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeszcze zanim zemerguję mam takie pytanie: czy to musi mi brać rzeczy typu app-text/docbook ? Zauważyłem to przy ebuildach gnomowych i - o dziwo - przy Qtparted. Ale ja nie chcę żadnych dokumentów, jest na to jakaś maska? W $FEATURES mam -nodoc, jednak na tą sprawę nie pomaga.

----------

## arsen

bez tych dokumentów jeden z pakietów xfce4 się nie skompiluje, będzie krzyczał o braku dev-util/gtk-doc, a ten pakiet ciągnie za sobą te dockbooki.

----------

## rooter666

xfce   :Very Happy:   to lubię

jednak mam zonka bo emerge chce mi xorg 6.8 zainstalować a mam xorg 7.0 już

```
marek@gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -av =xfce4-4.3.99

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7  USE="ipv6 -urandom" 1,020 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7  USE="berkdb gdbm -ldap" 724 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.25.3  USE="ssl zlib -expat" 713 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.0  USE="bash-completion berkdb nls perl python zlib -apache2 -emacs -java -nowebdav -ruby" 6,652 kB 

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [7.0] USE="3dnow% bitmap-fonts% ipv6% mmx% nls% opengl% pam% sse% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -3dfx -cjk% -debug% -dlloader% -dmx% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -nocxx% -sdk% -static% -xprint" 45,134 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB 

[cut]

```

co robić ? bo downgradować się nie chcę

----------

## arsen

Widać nie czytało się któryś z ostatnich gwn-ów, domyślny ebuild dla x11/virtual ma w zależnościach xorg mniejsze niż 7.0. Zrób tak:

sciągnij ten ebuild, wrzuć do lokalnego drzewa i mergenij go

```

emerge virtual/x11

```

----------

## Riklaunim

testowałem niedawno XFCE4 z SVN na Archu. Thunar jest dość ciekawy (alfa a już zaimplementowali niemożliwe do wprowadzenia w nautilusie opcje takie jak rekursywna zmiana uprawnień  :Smile: ) lecz samo środowisko nie do końca działa poprawnie. (tj. zdarzają się drobne problemy). Tłumaczenie swego czasu aktualizowałem, więc powinno być w miarę po polsku  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

 :Question: 

```

emerge xfce4

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 20) xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfce4-dev-tools/trunk

svn: żądanie REPORT nie powiodło się dla '/svn/xfce/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT z '/svn/xfce/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://svn.xfce.org)

!!! ERROR: xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 failed.

!!! Function subversion_svn_fetch, Line 177, Exitcode 1

!!! subversion.eclass: can't update from http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfce4-dev-tools/trunk.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Co jest?

----------

## arsen

coś masz problemy z połączeniem, przed chwilą sprawdzałem, działa u mnie.

----------

## gentooxic

 *arsen wrote:*   

> coś masz problemy z połączeniem, przed chwilą sprawdzałem, działa u mnie.

 

Już chyba wiem o co chodzi.

Problem z serwerem proxy w mojej sieci :/. Trzeba pogadać z adminem.

----------

## yoshi314

szybkie pytanie! czy xffm z svn kompiluje sie z tych ebuildow?

bo z nim byly problemy ostatnio (zmieniono strukture repozytorium dla niego i sie zrobil balagan)

----------

## arsen

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> szybkie pytanie! czy xffm z svn kompiluje sie z tych ebuildow?
> 
> bo z nim byly problemy ostatnio (zmieniono strukture repozytorium dla niego i sie zrobil balagan)

 

ano coś pozmieniali z xffm, dla niego eclass już pasować nie będzie, w źródłach jest tylko jakiś skrypt i trzeba by dostosować to w ebuildzie.

----------

## BeteNoire

Wciąż coś mi nie gra. Nie widzę nigdzie żadnego pliku do uruchomienia Xfce.

----------

## arsen

jest przecież 

```

/usr/bin/startxfce4

```

oraz

```

/etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce-4

```

które możesz dodać do /etc/rc.conf

----------

## BeteNoire

Tab-completion:

```
/usr/bin/start

startfluxbox  startx
```

oraz:

```
which startxfce4

which: no startxfce4 in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.5:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/bin:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/javaws:

/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:~/programy/bin:/sbin:~/programy/bin:/sbin)
```

----------

## arsen

```

qfile /usr/bin/startxfce4

xfce-base/xfce-utils (/usr/bin/startxfce4)

```

----------

## BeteNoire

```
esearch -I xfce-utils

[ Results for search key : xfce-utils ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  xfce-base/xfce-utils

      Latest version available: 4.3.99

      Latest version installed: 4.3.99(...)
```

Przeemergowałem to już dwa razy.

----------

## arsen

no to masz coś skopane, bo nie tylko mi działa.

EDIT:

```

equery f xfce-utils

/etc

/etc/X11

/etc/X11/dm

/etc/X11/dm/Sessions

/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/xfce.desktop

/etc/X11/gdm

/etc/X11/gdm/Sessions

/etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/XFce4

/etc/X11/wmsession.d

/etc/X11/wmsession.d/10XFce4

/etc/xdg

/etc/xdg/xfce4

/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/startxfce4

/usr/bin/xfbrowser4

/usr/bin/xfce4-about

/usr/bin/xfhelp4

/usr/bin/xflock4

-----ciach

```

a u ciebie co pokazuje ?

----------

## kacper

Mam ten sam problem : 

```

legion kacper # equery f xfce-utils 

[ Searching for packages matching xfce-utils... ]

* Contents of xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.3.99:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/xdt-autogen

/usr/share

/usr/share/xfce4

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros/xdt-depends.m4

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros/xdt-features.m4

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros/xdt-i18n.m4

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros/xdt-python.m4

/usr/share/xfce4/dev-tools/m4macros/xdt-xfce.m4

```

----------

## rooter666

upst. 

też nie mogę znaleźć tego startxfce 

 *Quote:*   

> marek@gentoo ~ $ sudo equery f xfce-utils
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching xfce-utils... ]
> 
> xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.3.99
> ...

 

czy przy tych ebulidach trzeba robić te myki z ebuild foo.ebuild digest ?

dobrze że sobie fluxboxa zostawiłem kiedyś   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

może zrypali w svn coś, trzeba poczekać....

EDIT

wlaśnie z ciekawości sprawdziłem, usunąłem ten pakiet i ponownie zainstalowałem i działa, więc już pomysłów nie mam, działa komuś to w ogóle oprócz mnie ?

----------

## jey

Mam inny problem, otoz gtk-engines-xfce nie chce sie skompilowac poniewaz potrzebuje xfce4-dev-tool. Proba emergowania xfce4-dev-tool ktory w zaleznoscia jest za gtk-engines-xfce daje ten sam kod bledu jak dla gtk-engines-xfce. To samo dzieje sie gdy probuje zainstalowac xfce-utils ktory wiarze sie z xfce4-dev-tool

```
localhost portage # emerge xfce4-dev-tools

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/gtk-xfce-engine-2/trunk

W wersji 19782.

 *     updated in: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/xfce/trunk

 *    exported to: /var/tmp/portage/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99/work/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99/work/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99 ...

autogen.sh: You don't seem to have the Xfce development tools installed on

            your system, which are required to build this software.

            Please install the xfce4-dev-tools package first, it is available

            from http://www.xfce.org/.

!!! ERROR: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1609:   Called xfce4-svn_src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 Chyba ostro teraz mieszaja w svn

BTW. Arsen kawal dobrej roboty odwaliles, wiecej takich howto zwiaznyach z wygladem biurka

----------

## arsen

sporo osób właśnie mi dawało znać via jabber z tym samym błędem, zauważyłem że są 2 rodzaje błędów.

1. Nie może zainstalować gtk-engines gtk-dev-tools

2. Nawet kompletnemu środowisku brakuje binarek do startu środowiska.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *rooter666 wrote:*   

> czy przy tych ebulidach trzeba robić te myki z ebuild foo.ebuild digest ?

 

Zauważyłem że "digesty" są puste.

----------

## arsen

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *rooter666 wrote:*   czy przy tych ebulidach trzeba robić te myki z ebuild foo.ebuild digest ? 
> 
> Zauważyłem że "digesty" są puste.

 

inne nie mogą być, digestów nie może robić portage na podstawie źródeł svn.

----------

## BeteNoire

 :Embarassed:  Ups, faktycznie.

----------

## mbar

Nadal nie ma startxfce4  :Sad: 

----------

## yoshi314

mnie tam irytuje ze dodatki do panelu xfce stwierdzaja ze 

xfce4-panel 4.3.99<=xfce4-panel-1.0   :Shocked: 

i ze mam za stary panel  :Very Happy: 

ja robilem xfce4 wczoraj i startxfce4 mam, moze niedlugo wroci

----------

## arsen

Dla testu wywaliłem całe xfce4 + zależności i w nocy zainstalowałem, poszło jak po maśle i też mam startxfce4, co do starych pluginów, też to zauważyłem i jeszcze nie próbowałem tego obejść.

----------

## BeteNoire

No to gdzie jest przyczyna, bo jak widać nie tylko ja mam coś namieszane?

----------

## arsen

jakbym wiedział to bym napisał gdzie ona leży, co innego gdyby mi nie działało, wtedy bym miał "podwórko" do działań, tak nie mam co poradzić.

----------

## jey

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Dla testu wywaliłem całe xfce4 + zależności i w nocy zainstalowałem, poszło jak po maśle i też mam startxfce4, co do starych pluginów, też to zauważyłem i jeszcze nie próbowałem tego obejść.

 

A przy tym jak wywalales cale xfce4 z zaleznosciami, pozbyles sie zrodel z /var/tmp/portage/ ? Probuje znalezc przyczyne  roznych problemow zwiazananych z kompilacja (patrz moj post wczesniej) przy wykorzystaniu kodu z tego samego rezpozytorium. Nie jest to bynajmniej sprawa zbyt agresywnych flag procesora wiec w takim razie co ? 

PS. Arsen moze wystawisz swoje zrodla z svn, byc moze jest cos w nich takiego magicznego ze daja sie skompilowac ;P;P

----------

## arsen

żródła są automatycznie usuwane po kompilacji, więc to nie to, może później wystawię gotową paczke xfce-utils i zobaczycie.

----------

## mbar

Z głupia frant postanowiłem skompilować xfce-utils ręcznie ze snapshota SVN (daily). Wynik ./configure:

```
checking for libxfce4mcs-client-1.0 >= 4.2.0... not found

*** The required package libxfce4mcs-client-1.0 was not found on your system.

*** Please install libxfce4mcs-client-1.0 (atleast version 4.2.0) or adjust

*** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

*** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that

*** pkg-config is able to find it.

```

Ale nie wiem, czy to ma jakiś związek.

----------

## jey

mbar strzelam ze nie podales poprawnej sciezki do libsow tylko odpaliles samo ./configure

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431966.html

Przejrzyjcie tego posta, mnie zainteresowal wynik 

```
>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra-8.20.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 694:   Called src_unpack
```

W moim pierwszym poscie mam cos podobnego. Wyglada to na jakis blad skryptow, moze portage... moge sie mylic jednak sprawa kompilcji xfce4 z svn jest bynajmniej dziwna. Trzeba wykluczyc wszyskie oczywiste lub mniej oczywiste powody stad moje gdybania.

----------

## arsen

zobacz tak

```

./autogen.sh --datadir=/usr/share --localstatedir=/var/lib

```

@jey: tak nowe portage reaguje na jakieś niepowodzenia.

----------

## jey

```
localhost xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 # ./autogen.sh --datadir=/usr/share --localstatedir=/var/lib

autogen.sh: You don't seem to have the Xfce development tools installed on

            your system, which are required to build this software.

            Please install the xfce4-dev-tools package first, it is available

            from http://www.xfce.org/.
```

Chyba bez twojej paczki z xfce4-dev-tool sie nie obedzie ;/

----------

## arsen

zrobione dla i686.

xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2

xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.tbz2

----------

## Audiopain

Udalo sie w koncu komus odpalic Xfce?

U mnie ladnie emerguje te pakiety:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.25.3  USE="ssl zlib -expat" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.0  USE="berkdb nls perl python zlib -apache2 -bash-completion -emacs -java -nowebdav -ruby" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbh-1.0.24  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5.1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.69.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc -gtkhtml" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.3.99  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.3.99

```

ale nadal nie mam polecenia ktorym moglbym xfce zmusic do startu    :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

/usr/bin/startxfce4 to zwykły shellowy skrypt

http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/startxfce4

skopiujcie go do siebie i zobaczcie czy wtedy ruszy, nie jest to ładne rozwiązanie, ale można zobaczyć przynajmniej czy ruszy to środowisko.

----------

## BeteNoire

Posprzątałem już u siebie ten śmietnik jaki zrobił mi ten svn ale jestem prawie pewien, że nie brakowało tylko tego. Budowałem od razu paczki do tego xfce i były jakoś dziwnie małe  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

bo one takie małe są.

```

 * Building package for xfce-utils-4.3.99 ...       [ ok ]

 * Packages now in /portage/packages:

 * xfce-utils-4.3.99: 536K

 * Building package for xfwm4-4.3.99 ...            [ ok ]

 * Packages now in /portage/packages:

 * xfwm4-4.3.99: 1016K

```

reszta paczek też malutka, to lekkie środowisko.

----------

## BeteNoire

A mają wszystkie taki sam rozmiar?  :Wink: 

```
ls /home/packages/All/*xfce*

40K /home/packages/All/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99.tbz2  40K /home/packages/All/xfce4-panel-4.3.99.tbz2

40K /home/packages/All/libxfce4mcs-4.3.99.tbz2       40K /home/packages/All/xfce4-session-4.3.99.tbz2

40K /home/packages/All/libxfce4util-4.3.99.tbz2      40K /home/packages/All/xfce-mcs-manager-4.3.99.tbz2

40K /home/packages/All/libxfcegui4-4.3.99.tbz2       40K /home/packages/All/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.3.99.tbz2

20K /home/packages/All/xfce4-4.3.99.tbz2             40K /home/packages/All/xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2

40K /home/packages/All/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.tbz2
```

----------

## ukl

Wydaje mi sie, ze byl problem na svnie.. usunalem zrodla z /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src, sciagnely sie na nowo i widze ze maja inne zawartosci... takze startxfce4 sie w nich pojawil... z gory przepraszam za ew. krzaczki ale pisze z linksa  :Smile: 

----------

## royb

 *Quote:*   

> zrobione dla i686. 
> 
> xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2 
> 
> xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.tbz2

 

Jak zainstalować powyższe paczki ??   :Embarassed: 

----------

## arsen

 *royb wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   zrobione dla i686. 
> 
> xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2 
> 
> xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.tbz2 
> ...

 

można na pare sposobów, najprościej poprostu:

```

emerge xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2 

```

----------

## ukl

Co do błędów .. zauważyłem, że subversion fiksuje... po każdym instalowanym pakiecie musiałęm usuwać źródła z svn-src inaczej mi robiło jakieś dziwne "niepełne" paczki. Ale udało sie, działa ;]

arsen: w jaki sposób uzyskałeś przezroczyste menu programów?

----------

## arsen

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Co do błędów .. zauważyłem, że subversion fiksuje... po każdym instalowanym pakiecie musiałęm usuwać źródła z svn-src inaczej mi robiło jakieś dziwne "niepełne" paczki. Ale udało sie, działa ;]
> 
> arsen: w jaki sposób uzyskałeś przezroczyste menu programów?

 

compozite + ustawienia w "window manager tweaks", zakładka compozit, suwak "opacity of popup windows"

----------

## jey

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Co do błędów .. zauważyłem, że subversion fiksuje... po każdym instalowanym pakiecie musiałęm usuwać źródła z svn-src inaczej mi robiło jakieś dziwne "niepełne" paczki

 

Zgadzam sie z przedmowca.... svn fiksuje i ciezko to wytlumaczyc. W tej sytuacji prosze o komplet wszyskich paczek z "trunk'a", tak tak.. arsen usmiecham sie teraz do Ciebie ;P

----------

## skazi

Ja swojego xfce4 instalowałem ze skryptu podanego na tej stronie http://www.q-collective.org/xfce/ śmiga bardzo dobrze.  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

to teraz to poprawnie odinstaluj  :Smile: , czy zacznij jakies dodatki instalowac za pomoca emerge, bedzie masa problemow z zaleznosciami.

----------

## ukl

Jeszcze jedna sprawa która mnie męczy. Czy jest jakiś sposób aby można było używać apletów panelu ? W tej chwili próba zainstalowania kończy się na:

```
checking for xfce4-panel-1.0 >= 4.0.0... Package xfce4-panel-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xfce4-panel-1.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'xfce4-panel-1.0' found
```

----------

## arsen

trzeba by to było jakoś oszukać   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stemer

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedna sprawa która mnie męczy. Czy jest jakiś sposób aby można było używać apletów panelu ? W tej chwili próba zainstalowania kończy się na:
> 
> ```
> checking for xfce4-panel-1.0 >= 4.0.0... Package xfce4-panel-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xfce4-panel-1.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'xfce4-panel-1.0' found
> ```
> ...

 

co gorsza, pojawia się to także przy budowaniu pluginów z svn'u  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

thx arsen  :Wink: 

denerwowalo mnie czesto "reczne" kompilowanie xfce z svn i nigdy nie zabralbym sie pewnie by zrobic do tego ebuildy  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

@fallow: korzystając z okazji..... kiedyś wspominałeś o jakiś patchach na xfce4, do compozite zwłaszcza... są jakieś patche by robiły np. transparency okien które nie mają focusa ? albo inne sztuczki i kruczki  :Smile: , pamiętam że się w to bawiłeś kiedyś.

----------

## kranked

A wie ktoś z was jak wywalić ikony z desktopu jeśli mamy zminimalizowaną jakąś aplikację?

PS. arsen jakiej czcionki użyłeś na tym screenie?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

pogrubiony arial, co do ikon to skompilowałem xfdesktop bez możliwości wyświetlania ich na pulpicie.

----------

## waltharius

Mam architekture amd64 i wyskakuje mi ten błąd.

```
* subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfce4-dev-tools/trunk

At revision 19838.

 *     updated in: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/xfce/trunk

 *    exported to: /var/tmp/portage/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99/work/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Source unpacked.

autogen.sh: You don't seem to have the Xfce development tools installed on

            your system, which are required to build this software.

            Please install the xfce4-dev-tools package first, it is available

            from http://www.xfce.org/.
```

Domyślam się, że paczki któ¶e arsen zaopdałeś tutaj nie będą u mnie działały jako skompilowane pod 686? Jest jakiś sposób żeby sobie z tym poradzić?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i

Pozdrawiam

Waltharius

----------

## ukl

A czy wogóle próbowałeś samodzielnie skompilować 

```
xfce4-dev-tools
```

 ?

----------

## waltharius

Nie. Tylko poprzez emerge na różne sposoby. Czyli to powinienem ręcznie zrobić przez ./configure itd.??

----------

## ukl

Nie, oczywiście chodziło mi o użycie emerge  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

Próbowałem to ruszyć na różne sposoby ale niestety ciagle nie bierze mi tego... W zależnościach dla tools jest gtk-engines-xfce. Próbowąłem zrobić tak, żeby emerge brało najpierw engines ale to i tak nic nie dało  :Sad:  Nie mam pojęcia jak to obejść. A chciałbym sobie popróbować tego xfce4 bo zachęcająco się prezentuje  :Smile: 

----------

## stemer

Namierzyłem stronkę, na której autorzy zamieścili działające wersje pluginów z xfce4-panel z svn'u:

http://www.foo-projects.org/~jasper/plugins/

skompilowałem u siebie i działają bez problemów - wcześniej przy pobieraniu jakiegokolwiek prawie xfce4-extras'a z svn otrzymywałem błąd związany z niemożnością znalezienia xfce4-panel.

I druga rzecz - stronka ze snapshotami xfce4:

http://foo-projects.org/~pollux/xfce-snapshots/

Może to komuś się przyda i porobi jakieś ebuildy  :Smile: .

----------

## liDEL

 *stemer wrote:*   

> I druga rzecz - stronka ze snapshotami xfce4:
> 
> http://foo-projects.org/~pollux/xfce-snapshots/
> 
> Może to komuś się przyda i porobi jakieś ebuildy .

 

i niech da do nich linka   :Wink: 

----------

## Klekot

 *arsen wrote:*   

> /usr/bin/startxfce4 to zwykły shellowy skrypt
> 
> http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/startxfce4
> 
> skopiujcie go do siebie i zobaczcie czy wtedy ruszy, nie jest to ładne rozwiązanie, ale można zobaczyć przynajmniej czy ruszy to środowisko.

 

emerguje się ładnie. niestety brak startxfce4 a to Twoje nie działa  :Sad: 

wywala, że brakuje

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc

 

co teraz?

----------

## arsen

/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc

----------

## waltharius

Jeśli ktoś miałby ten sam problem co ja to śpieszę donieść, że paczki skompilowane przez arsena dla i686 działają pod x86_64. Wrzucamy je do packages i instalujemy (oczywiście emerge -k <paczka>) ewentualnie jak sie pluje o zależności to emerge -k <paczka> -O. U mnie zadziałało  :Wink: 

Dzięki arsen za pomoc i cierpliwość  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

Waltharius

----------

## DizL

hej,

ja teraz znowu mam inny problem,

najpierw zainstalowalo mi dziwnie nie pelne pakiety i nie mialem startxfce4 itd.

po czym wyrzucilem teraz wszystko i od nowa zaczalem instalowac ale po kazdym jednym pakiecie usuwalem pliki z portage/distfiles i ladnie wszystko sie kompilowalo ale zatrzymalo sie na xfdesktop i teraz niebardzo wiem co robic czy znowu wszystko od nowa  :Neutral: ?? czy co??!!?? :/

 *Quote:*   

>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/xfce4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -MT backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.Tpo -c settings_common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.o
> 
>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/xfce4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -MT backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.Tpo -c settings_common.c -o backdrop_settings_la-settings_common.o >/dev/null 2>&1
> 
> if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..    -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/xfce4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -MT backdrop_settings_la-menu_settings.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/backdrop_settings_la-menu_settings.Tpo" -c -o backdrop_settings_la-menu_settings.lo `test -f 'menu_settings.c' || echo './'`menu_settings.c; \
> ...

 

jakby co to jakby ktos mogl udostepnic paczke z xfdesktop

Dzieki

pozdro,

DizL

----------

## waltharius

Witam.

Mam taką prośbę. Czy mógłby ktoś dla mnie zrobić paczki tbz2 z tych pakietów do xfce4:

```
[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.3.99  -debug -doc -xinerama 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.3.99  -debug -doc -gtkhtml 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.3.99  -debug -doc 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.3.99  0 kB [1]
```

??

Będę bardzo wdzięczny. U mnie nie chcą się zrobić na żadne sposoby. Stoi na libxfcegui4 i dalej nie chce pójść. To już 4 paczka z kolei, którą muszę ręcznie dodać do packages i dopiero kompilować, więc przypuszczam, że inne też się nie zechcą przekompilować :/

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i 

Pozdrawiam

Waltharius

----------

## DizL

Hej

Zamieszczam paczki ale pod P4/Celeron:

http://b4.int.pl/~dizl/xfce/

a prosilbym o paczki xfce4-sensor i xfce4-quicklaucher

a czy dziala wam superkaramba poprawnie???

u mnie gdy chce wlaczyc AERO AIO z http://wwww.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24626&PHPSESSID=f49c6ebfef49401a777d494aee318239

to pokazuje sie zamazane okno i za kazdym razem jak odpalam xfce to wyskakuje okno superkaramby zeby wybrac theme i za kazdym razem musze uruchamiac to AERO AIO ktore i tak nie dziala ://

a co do xfdesktop to udalo sie w koncu skompilowac ale wywalilem z ebuilda --disable-desktop-icons i poszlo i to tez srednio bo chce miec ikony na pulpicie   :Confused: 

wiec jakby ktos mial pelna paczke to tez prosze  :Smile: ))

takze problem mam z tym ebuildem do xffm :/

wywala: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Source unpacked po czym /home/portage/eclass/xfce4-svn.eclass line 51: ./autogen.sh: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
> 
> 

 

pozdro,

DizL

----------

## waltharius

Dzięki za paczki niestety potrzebuje wszystkich bo mi nie chce pobrać żadnej :/ Nie wiem dlaczego?  :Sad: 

----------

## DizL

Przeciez tam sa wszystkie  :Confused: 

pozdro,

DizL

----------

## waltharius

sorry... ale wcześniej pokazało mi się tylko kilka pakietów teraz widzę wszystkie. 

Dzięki. 

Pozdrawiam

Waltharius

EDIT:

Niestety po zainstalowaniu xfce nie odpala się. W kdm można je wybrać, ale ekran tylko mignie i spowrotem wraca do okienka logowania w kdm. Przegapiłem coś? Czy może muszę w jakiś sposób przekompilować te paczki pod moją arch?

----------

## jey

Najrozsadniejszym wyjsciem byloby stworzenie osobnych ebuildow do snapshotow. Swiezy update kompletnych snapshotow mozna znalezc na http://foo-projects.org/~pollux/xfce-snapshots/. Moze ktos jest chetny do stworzenia takich meta-ebuildow ?

----------

## wuja

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Niestety po zainstalowaniu xfce nie odpala się. W kdm można je wybrać, ale ekran tylko mignie i spowrotem wraca do okienka logowania w kdm...

 

Eeech...mam to samo   :Sad: 

----------

## waltharius

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   ...
> 
> Niestety po zainstalowaniu xfce nie odpala się. W kdm można je wybrać, ale ekran tylko mignie i spowrotem wraca do okienka logowania w kdm... 
> 
> Eeech...mam to samo  

 

Paczki masz skompilowane pod Swoją arch? Bo ja mam pod inną ale teoretycznie powinno działać. Więc może to jakiś ogólniejszy błąd?

----------

## DizL

Hej,

mi kiedys tez nie dzialaly paczki z innej arch na moim kompie...

albo to normalne albo zbieg okolicznosci...:]

DizL

----------

## wuja

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> ..Paczki masz skompilowane pod Swoją arch? ..

 Mam Athlona, robiłem wg "przepisu" no i nie miałem utilsów i więc wziąłem  *Quote:*   

> zrobione dla i686. 
> 
> xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2 
> 
> xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.tbz2

 Może  to faktycznie przez tą mieszankę  :Surprised: 

----------

## blazeu

Uzylem ebuild'a i nie bylo binarek. Pozniej skorzystalem z tego skryptu i binarki sa. Wiec nie wiem czy to nie wina ebuild'a... :/

EDIT: Hmm.. vewwy,vewwwy stwwange... wlasnie zauwazylem,ze nie wszystko sie kompiluje poprawnie.. min. xffm nie chce ;/

----------

## joker

taka mala ciekawostka: zaleznoscia xfce-utils (przy fladze gtkhtml) jest libgtkhtml a takiego pakietu juz nie ma w portage

----------

## Nomen

Mały update dla tych którzy nie korzystają z gałęzi testowej.

W /etc/portage/package.keywords należy dopisać:

#xfce4

xfce-base/xfce4 ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4util ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-extras ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-panel ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-session ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-toys ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin ~x86

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce ~x86

xfce-base/libxfcegui4 ~x86

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager ~x86

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins ~x86

xfce-base/xfce-utils ~x86

xfce-base/xfwm4 ~x86

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes ~x86

xfce-base/xfdesktop ~x86

xfce-extra/xfcalendar ~x86

----------

## Audiopain

Po recznym emergowaniu kazdego pakietu i czyszczeniu katalogu SVN + reczna kompilacja xfdesktop udalo mi sie odpalic XFCE. 

Niestety nadal cos jest nie tak, bo dzieja sie rzeczy..hmm..dziwne  :Smile:  Co chwila wyskakuje, ze czegos brakuje, jakies dziwne problemy z fontami itd. Chyba bede musial sobie XFCE odpuscic, przynajmniej do momentu az pojawi sie jakas stabilniejsza rzecz, chociaz zastanawia mnie, dlaczego np u Arsena dziala   :Confused: 

----------

## jey

 *Audiopain wrote:*   

> Po recznym emergowaniu kazdego pakietu i czyszczeniu katalogu SVN + reczna kompilacja xfdesktop udalo mi sie odpalic XFCE. 
> 
> Niestety nadal cos jest nie tak, bo dzieja sie rzeczy..hmm..dziwne  Co chwila wyskakuje, ze czegos brakuje, jakies dziwne problemy z fontami itd. Chyba bede musial sobie XFCE odpuscic, przynajmniej do momentu az pojawi sie jakas stabilniejsza rzecz, chociaz zastanawia mnie, dlaczego np u Arsena dziala  

 

U mnie dzieje sie identycznie. Aby moc zemergowac wszyskie pakiety musze po instalacji jednego pakietu usunac zrodla svn inaczej przy instalacji nastepnego svn nie sciagnie calych zrodel kolejnego pakietu. Mimo tego zabiegu nie zawsze wszystko chce sie poprawnie emergowac. Udalo mi sie zainstalowac xfce4-svn metoda kombinowana (reczna kompilacja zrodel z uwzglednieme libsow i innych katalogow systemu) jednak mimo tego zabiegu nie spelnia moich oczekiwan. Zawsze czegos brakuje, nie zaladowal apletow mimo iz sa zainstalowane itd. Wydaje mi sie ze nalezy poczekac na oficjalne release a tym samym na ebuildy w portage. Szkoda czasu na instalacje tego xfce-svn. Jest jeszcze druga opcja, instalacja z kompletnych paczek innej dystrybucji bo naszych rodzimych nigdzie nie ma ;/

----------

## przemos

 *jey wrote:*   

> Szkoda czasu na instalacje tego xfce-svn.

 

Kwestia gustu, ja również nie mogłem zainstalować poprzez ebuildy więc pomęczyłem się recznie i efekt naprawdę mnie zadowala, wszystko działa jak należy żadnych błędów jak mówił przedmówca. Wrzuucam screena na dowód, że jednak warto (od razu mówię, że podobieństwo do screena arsen'a uzasadnione gdyż po trochu na jego screenie się wzorowałem).

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenprzemos6xu.jpg

----------

## danrok^

Dalej ta wersja svn nie chce śmigać z ebuildów arsena? Może komuś działa? Chciałbym zainstalować sobie, ale jak dla mnie nie ma sensu się bawić w kompilacje poza portage, także może ktoś wyrazi opinie.

----------

## Audiopain

U mnie coraz lepiej, bo pojawilo sie startxfce  :Smile: 

Niestety wysypuje sie na xfdesktop

```

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..    -I.. -I../common -I../src -I/usr/include/xfce4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -MT backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.Tpo" -c -o backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.lo `test -f 'behavior-settings.c' || echo './'`behavior-settings.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.Tpo" ".deps/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I../src -I/usr/include/xfce4 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -MT backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.Tpo -c behavior-settings.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.o

behavior-settings.c: In function `set_sbtn_option':

behavior-settings.c:103: error: `OPT_ICONSICONSIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

behavior-settings.c:103: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

behavior-settings.c:103: error: for each function it appears in.)

behavior-settings.c:104: error: `desktop_icons_icon_size' undeclared (first use in this function)

behavior-settings.c:108: error: `OPT_ICONSFONTSIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

behavior-settings.c:109: error: `desktop_icons_font_size' undeclared (first use in this function)

behavior-settings.c: In function `set_di_option':

behavior-settings.c:127: error: `desktop_icon_style' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [backdrop_settings_la-behavior-settings.lo] Błąd 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfdesktop-4.3.99/work/xfdesktop-4.3.99/settings'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfdesktop-4.3.99/work/xfdesktop-4.3.99'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.3.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1609:   Called xfce4-svn_src_compile

```

----------

## przemos

No i u mnie też nie do końca chciał się kompilować, spróbuj go skompilować z opcją --no-desktop-icons (piszę z pamięci zobacz ./configure --help).

----------

## krzysz

Postanowiłem dać szanse xfce4 i zobaczyć co powmieniali, ale pojawia mi się problem

```

>>> emerge (1 of 27) xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfce4-dev-tools/trunk

W wersji 20148.

 *     updated in: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/xfce/trunk

 *    exported to: /var/tmp/portage/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99/work/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Source unpacked.

autogen.sh: You don't seem to have the Xfce development tools installed on

            your system, which are required to build this software.

            Please install the xfce4-dev-tools package first, it is available

            from http://www.xfce.org/.

!!! ERROR: xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 failed.

!!! Function xfce4-svn_src_compile, Line 58, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

O co chodzi i jak temu zaradzić ?

----------

## jey

Uzyj paczki arsena, patrz pierwsze posty watku  :Wink: 

----------

## krzysz

Dzieki, ale nigdy nie instalowałem paczek i mam mały probelm  :Smile: 

```

emerge xfce-utils-4.3.99.tbz2 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies   

*** You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package.

```

Co z tym zrobić ?

----------

## qdlaty

Czytam tego posta i nie moge sie doczytac czy ktos znalazl rozwiazanie dla tego bledu:

localhost # emerge xfce4-dev-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99 to /

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99.ebuild

>>> checksums files    :Wink:  files/digest-gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/gtk-xfce-engine-2/trunk

svn: REPORT request failed on '/svn/xfce/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT of '/svn/xfce/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://svn.xfce.org)

!!! ERROR: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-4.3.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1933:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 250:   Called subversion_svn_fetch

!!! subversion.eclass: can't update from http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/gtk-xfce-engine-2/trunk.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

:/

----------

## n0rbi666

i śmiga :]

Audiopain - miałem ten sam błąd - pomogło wyedytowanie ebuilda, i zakomentowanie 

```
#XFCE_CONFIG="--disable-desktop-icons --disable-thunar-vfs"
```

po każdej paczce kasowałem /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src , więcej problemów nie widzę, na razie rozglądam się co my tu mamy  :Smile: 

----------

## Audiopain

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #XFCE_CONFIG="--disable-desktop-icons --disable-thunar-vfs"
> ```
> ...

 

aha, pomoglo - dzieki   :Smile: 

----------

## qdlaty

 *Audiopain wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> #XFCE_CONFIG="--disable-desktop-icons --disable-thunar-vfs"
> ```
> ...

 

Dodam ze po takim recznym edytowaniu ebuilda potrzebna jest jescze zmiana pliku Manifest wedlug bledow podanych przy emerge  :Wink:  (ale to chyba oczywiste)

PS. Mialem chyba wszystkie mozliwe bledy ktore byly na forum i pomaga wlasnie instalacja kazdego z pakietow osobno, no i wywalanie zawartosci /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/ dotyczacej xfce4  :Wink: 

Mam jeszcze problem z   xfce4-notes czy jakos tak - wywala mi brak xfce4-panel w pkg_config_costam 

EDIT: udalo sie  :Wink:  xffm musialem robic recznie przez autogen  :Wink:  wszystkie inne instalowalem pojedynczo i usuwalem /.../svn-src/xfce4 to chyba jedyne rozwiazania - ogolnie wszystko chodzi ladnie.

----------

## danrok^

Czyli dalej nie da się za pomocą jednego emerge zrobić całego xfce4 z svn? Szkoda, bo troche nie chce mi się bawić tylko po to, żeby potestować nowe możliwości  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Dalej nie rozumiem czemu u was takie problemy, mi sie instaluje całość bez zająknięcia, i nie wiem czemu niektórzy piszą że źródła muszą kasować zwłacza z */portage/svn-src u mnie tam w ogóle źrodeł nie sciąga, wszystko na bierząco jest w tmp od portage robione, po udanej instalacji sam źródła usuwa.

----------

## danrok^

arsen: a jak ze stabilnością wersji z svn? są jakieś wysypy?

----------

## n0rbi666

arsen - a nie masz nic dotyczącego svn w make.conf ? 

a mi czasami sypie się xfdesktop ...

----------

## przemos

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> arsen: a jak ze stabilnością wersji z svn? są jakieś wysypy?

 

Pozwole sobie odpowiedzieć na ten post. Otóż u mnie niby wszystko pięknie śmiga z tym, że dopiero po tygodniu zauważyłem że potrafi mi się wykrzaczyć (twardy reset z tego co pamiętam) i zawiesić całe X (modularne). Być może problem leży gdzieś w systray, gdyż dwa zwisy które zanotowałem miały miejsce, gdy próbowałem wywołać okno rozmowy w Kadu poprzez kliknięcie na dymek. Myślę, że z problem nie jest po stronie Kadu, gdyż pod KDE/Gnome wszystko sprawuje się dobrze.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Pozwole sobie odpowiedzieć na ten post. Otóż u mnie niby wszystko pięknie śmiga z tym, że dopiero po tygodniu zauważyłem że potrafi mi się wykrzaczyć (twardy reset z tego co pamiętam) i zawiesić całe X (modularne). Być może problem leży gdzieś w systray, gdyż dwa zwisy które zanotowałem miały miejsce, gdy próbowałem wywołać okno rozmowy w Kadu poprzez kliknięcie na dymek. Myślę, że z problem nie jest po stronie Kadu, gdyż pod KDE/Gnome wszystko sprawuje się dobrze.

 

Mialem identyczny problem w wersji 4.2.3.2. Okazalo sie ze to wina composite. Po jego wylączeniu nie zanotowalem zadnego zwisu

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge xfce4 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done! 
> ...

 

jak sie pozbyc tego cholernego bledu ? ja nie korzystam z zadnych proxy ani innych takich $^%$% wiec nie bardzo wiem jak to ugryzc ?

----------

## qdlaty

Ty moze nie ale jezeli jestes w sieci to zapewne Twoj administrator bedzie wiedzial o co chodzi  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Pytano czy działa stabilnie jako całość, czasem przy głębszej ingerencji w ustawieniach paneli bywa tak że w ogóle panele znikają i trzeba odpalić ponownie xfce. Innych przydłości nie zauważyłem.

@psycepa: wygląda mi to na problemy z połączeniem z svn, jak ktoś trafnie zauważył możesz zapytać swojego administratora.

----------

## ukl

 *przemos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pozwole sobie odpowiedzieć na ten post. Otóż u mnie niby wszystko pięknie śmiga z tym, że dopiero po tygodniu zauważyłem że potrafi mi się wykrzaczyć (twardy reset z tego co pamiętam) i zawiesić całe X (modularne). Być może problem leży gdzieś w systray, gdyż dwa zwisy które zanotowałem miały miejsce, gdy próbowałem wywołać okno rozmowy w Kadu poprzez kliknięcie na dymek. Myślę, że z problem nie jest po stronie Kadu, gdyż pod KDE/Gnome wszystko sprawuje się dobrze.

 

To raczej problem nie tylko twój  :Smile:  U mnie identyczny problem z kadu także występuje.. twardy zwis..zero jakiejkolwiek reakcji.. Potwierdzam, że po wyłączeniu Composite wszystko wraca do normy...

----------

## pwe

 *ukl wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   
> 
> Pozwole sobie odpowiedzieć na ten post. Otóż u mnie niby wszystko pięknie śmiga z tym, że dopiero po tygodniu zauważyłem że potrafi mi się wykrzaczyć (twardy reset z tego co pamiętam) i zawiesić całe X (modularne). Być może problem leży gdzieś w systray, gdyż dwa zwisy które zanotowałem miały miejsce, gdy próbowałem wywołać okno rozmowy w Kadu poprzez kliknięcie na dymek. Myślę, że z problem nie jest po stronie Kadu, gdyż pod KDE/Gnome wszystko sprawuje się dobrze. 
> 
> To raczej problem nie tylko twój  U mnie identyczny problem z kadu także występuje.. twardy zwis..zero jakiejkolwiek reakcji.. Potwierdzam, że po wyłączeniu Composite wszystko wraca do normy...

 

xorg 6.8.2 ?? jesli tak to polecam wyżej polecieć - z o'Benym doszliśmy kiedyś do wniosku ze to przez xorga + composite wywalało. nowy xorg załatwiał sprawe wywalania kadu.(composite enabled oczywiście)

----------

## ukl

```
* x11-base/xorg-x11 

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 6.8.99.15-r4 7.0.0_rc3 7.0.0_rc3-r1 *20101010[3] 

     Installed:           7.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

```

Więc raczej to nie o to chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *ukl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * x11-base/xorg-x11 
> 
> ...

 

Mnie również się tak wydaje, że nie tutaj leży problem, a wyłączenie composite to tylko połowiczne rozwiązanie.

```

[ Searching for package 'xorg-x11' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 (0)

```

EDIT: Tak przy okazji mam GF FX5200 (nvidia)

----------

## n0rbi666

kompiluje się wam xffm? 

od kilku dni mam błąd : 

```
Checked out revision 20231.

 *    checkouted in: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/xfce/trunk

 *    exported to: /var/tmp/portage/xffm-4.3.99/work/xffm-4.3.99

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xffm-4.3.99/work/xffm-4.3.99 ...

/usr/local/portage/eclass/xfce4-svn.eclass: line 51: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory

```

----------

## psycepa

ok znalazlem, ze strony kadu ale tu tez pewnie znajdzie zastosowanie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gdy pojawia się błąd podczas pobierania przez Subversion 
> 
> Może się zdarzyć, że chcąc pobrać lub uaktualnić wersję Kadu z Subversion, otrzymujemy następujący błąd: 
> ...

 

i w zwiazku z tym prosba, bo moj ISP bedzie dostepny dopiero jutro, a ja chetnie juz teraz bym zainstalowal to nowe xfce, 

probowalem wykombinowac cos z tsocks ale nie za bardoz chce to banglac :/

gdyby ktos mogl wystawic gdzies spakowane zrodla svnowe bylbym bardzo wdzieczny  :Wink: 

----------

## qdlaty

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> kompiluje się wam xffm? 
> 
> od kilku dni mam błąd : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Po tym jak CI to wywala wejdz do katalogu z zrodlami /var/tmp/portage/xffm/ 

tam jest wszystyko co CI potrzeba - nano TODO i zrob w te progsy co tam napisali - w takiej kolejnosci  :Wink:  (wszystko jest w tym katalogu) no i bedziesz miec xffm  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

qdlaty - ale to nie gentoo way  :Wink: 

może ktoś zmodyfikuje ebuilda ?  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

ok wyczailem co i jak z tym moim bledem

jak cytowalem w moim poprzednim poscie  *Quote:*   

> Jest to spowodowane nieprawidłową konfiguracją przezroczystego proxy WWW w sieci lokalnej.

 

rozwiazaniem jest tsocks

po pierwsze musimy miec konto na jakims shellu poza nasza siecia lokalna, ale to raczej nie jest problem bo albo kolega ma albo mozna na jakims darmowym serwerze zalozyc, sposob nie wymaga od nas kompilacji ZADNEGO softu na serwerze, oczywiscie jest wymagane ssh  :Smile: 

zaczynamy : 

```

emerge tsocks

```

nastepnie konfiguracja tego programu, mozna skopiowac ktorys z plikow z 

```
/etc/socks/tsocks.conf.simple.example

/etc/socks/tsocks.conf.complex.example

```

na

```
/etc/socks/tsocks.conf
```

albo po prostu

```
touch /etc/socks/tsocks.conf
```

wszystko jest dosc dobrze opisane w complex.example ale my i tak wpiszemy co nam bedzie potrzebne, a bedzie to:

```

local = 192.168.3.1/255.255.255.0 #to jest ip kompa do ktorego mamy bezposredni dostep bez proxy (ja ustawilem bramke)

server = localhost                         #AFAIK to jest nazwa/ip kompa na ktorym chodzi tsocks (ale moge sie mylic :)

server_type = 5                            # to najlepiej tak zostawic

server_port = 1080                       # to niby jest domyslny dla tsocks ale oczywiscie mozna ustawic dowolny ktory proxy przepusci

```

ok konfiguracja za nami, teraz czas na ssh  :Smile: 

zeby ulatwic sobie zycie wygenerujmy sobie klucz rsa

```

ssh-keygen -t rsa

```

cytujac za jakilinux:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przy pytaniu o hasło należy wcisnąć ENTER - utworzony zostanie klucz bezhasłowy. Po wykonaniu tego polecenia, wygenerowane zostały dwa klucze. Klucz prywatny został zapisany w pliku /home/użytkownik/.ssh/id_rsa i nie powinniśmy go udostępniać nikomu. Drugi klucz, publiczny, pojawił się w pliku /home/użytkownik/.ssh/id_rsa.pub i ten klucz będziemy mogli pokazać całemu światu.
> 
> 

 

teraz kopiujemy publiczna czesc klucza na nasz zdalny komp:

```

scp /sciezka/do/pliku/id_rsa.pub użytkownik@zdalny_serwer:~/

```

logujemy sie teraz na zdalny serwer by poinformowac go ze nasz moze wpuszczac bez hasla  :Smile: 

bedac juz na zdalnym kompie:

```

cat ~/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys

```

teraz rozlaczamy sie i za kolejnym razem serwer nie powinien sie pytac nas juz o haslo 

w tym momencie jestemy gotowi do tego co tygryski lubia najbardziej

z konsoli wywolujemy polecenie:

```

ssh user@zdalny.serwer -D 1080 #to jest port ustawiony wkonfigu, jesli ustawiliscie inny tu wlasnie trzeba wpisac taki sam

```

teraz ssh wszystko co przychodzi na 1080 powinien wyslac na nasz zdalny komputerek

czyli by zemergowac takiego xfce4 z svn wydajemy polecenie (tak bylo w moim przypadku) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" tsocks emerge xfce4
> 
> 

 

i cieszymy sie emergowanym xfce  :Smile: 

to tyle

pozdrawiam

PS. dodam ze tsocksem mozna potraktowac KAZDA aplikacje ktora admin przyblokowal  :Smile:  opisy mozna znalezc na necie  :Wink: 

------

edit

------

w zwiazku z obiekcjami norbiego merguje 2 posty choc nie maja duzo wspolnego  :Wink: 

merguje np taki xfcalendar 

pisze mi ze poprawnie zmergowalo 

ale nie ma wogole pliku ktory by to wykonywal 

to samo dotyczy kilku innych programow jak np xffm itp 

czy zetknal sie ktos z tym i czy wiadomo jak sobie z tym dac rade, a moze po porstu czegos nie iwem i nie robie ? 

PS. Nie wiem o co chodzi ale z ebuildow z tej strony: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~bcowan/xfce4-svn/

fajnie sie instaluje... 

dostaje tylko jeden blad w przypadku gdy chce uruchomic ustawienia xfce: 

Kod:	

przyczepa@virtual ~ $ xfce-mcs-manager  

** (xfce-mcs-manager:8036): WARNING **: Module /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/sound_settings.so cannot be opened (libxfce4util.so.1: nie mo\xbfna otworzy\xe6 pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu) 

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci 

ma ktos moze jakis pomysl co z tym zrobic ?

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - nie pisz więcej ! (liczba postów  :Wink:  )

a co do błędnego działania - kasowałeś za każdym razem, po instalacji każdej paczki, katalog /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src ? 

a teraz sprawdziłem, i plik bin do xfcalendar to orage  :Smile: 

i czy xffm bez problemu z tamtych ebuildów się zainstalowało ? działa ok ?  :Smile: 

i teraz moje pytania : jak edytować menu programów ? (wiem, że jest edytor menu, ale tam nie mogę edytować programów znajdujących się w akcesoria, itd ... mam nadzieję, że zrozumiecie mnie  :Smile:  )

2 pytanie : używam ksensors, w kde wyświetlało się poprawnie w sys trayu, a w xfce pokazuje strasznie małą czcionkę (zresztą zegar też mógłby mieć trochę większą czcionkę ... )

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> psycepa - nie pisz więcej ! (liczba postów  )

 

ale o co chodzi ? napisalem czemu daje jeden po drugim, no ale ok, jak nie pasuje to zmieniam  :Smile: 

 *n0rb666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a co do błędnego działania - kasowałeś za każdym razem, po instalacji każdej paczki, katalog /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src ? 
> 
> a teraz sprawdziłem, i plik bin do xfcalendar to orage 
> ...

 

nie nie kasowalem, ale z tego co widzialem to on sobie zrodla ladnie dociagal, do kazdego pakietu ciagnietego z svna wypluwal liste plikow... sproboje jeszcze raz i ew. z ebuildow podanych przez arsena

to z orage juz znalazlem  :Smile:  thx anyway  :Smile: 

xffm sie ladnie zainstalowalo ale mi nie chodzi wypluwa taki komunikat:

```
przyczepa@virtual ~ $ xffm

xffm: error while loading shared libraries: libxfcegui4.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

 :Wink: 

co do menu w poprzedniej wersji byl katalog

/home/userdir/xfce/desktop

w tym katalogu byl plik menu.xml

byc moze da sie to zrobic w ten sam sposob w przypadku wersji z svna

wiec czy ma ktos jakis pomysl na te bledy z bibliotekami ?

----------

## qdlaty

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ok wyczailem co i jak z tym moim bledem

 

Nie musiales tego robic, na kadu.net ktos to zrobil za Ciebie  :Razz: 

http://kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Subversion

Co do edycji menu - dostalem taka odpowiedz od pewnego usera:

```
Jak pewnie zauważyłes w pliku "~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml" masz następującą linię "<include type="system" style="simple" unique="true" legacy="true"/>"". Odpowiada ona za menu systemowe, które (znaczy programy które masz zainstalowane w systemie) możesz zmienić albo szukając gdzie znajduje się plik odpowiadający za menu "system" albo pośrednio modyfikując pliki *.desktop które możesz znaleźć w tych lokacjach:

# /usr/share/applications/

# $prefix/share/applications/

# /usr/share/gnome/apps/

# $prefix/share/gnome/apps/

# /usr/share/applnk/

# $KDEDIR/share/applications/

# $KDEDIR/share/applnk

To jedna z metod, druga jest następująca:

Edytujesz plik, który podałem ci na początku i dodajesz linię: "<include type="file" src="~/.config/moje_menu/menu.xml"/>" i w pliku ~/.config/moje_menu/menu.xml dodajesz swoje własne wpisy.
```

----------

## psycepa

zdaje sie ze dzis na svnie pojawilo sie xfce rev 20253

ebuildy mozna znalezc tutaj: http://q-collective.org/funstuff/xfce4-svn-ebuilds.tar.bz2 (znalezione gdzies na forum)

ALE

xffm sie ni skompiluje, musialem wywalic z ebuilda, potrzebuje libtubo >= 0.9.10 (cos takiego chyba) a udalo mi sie znalezc jedynie 0.9.7

dodatkowo xfce-toys sa niby deprecated

tez sru z ebuilda

a potem problemy z odinstalowaniem

w ebuildach jest wywolanie single_make ktorego def nie ma w eclassie (chyba tak to dziala, nie jestem pewien)

ja sobie tak poradzilem ze w ebuildach wykomenotwalem wywolanie single_make a wstawilem

```

export JOBS=-j1

```

i wtedy ladnie poszlo

i ciesze sie nowym xfce4 oczywiscie bez xffm ale i tak go nie potrzebuje bo uzywam xnc i mc  :Twisted Evil: 

poki co sie nie wywalilo i dziala ladniutko  :Smile: 

polecam  :Smile: 

edit (dopiero teraz zauwazylem  :Wink:  )

 *qdlaty wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   ok wyczailem co i jak z tym moim bledem 
> 
> Nie musiales tego robic, na kadu.net ktos to zrobil za Ciebie 
> 
> http://kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Subversion
> ...

 

ekhm jakbys dokaldnie przeczytal to co napisalem to bys zauwazyl ze wlasnie stamtad wiem o co chodzi, dokladnie z tej strony cytowalem pare zdan  :Wink: 

i jeszcze do menu,

prawyklik na panelu, dodaj menu xfce i w opcjach mozna sobie wybrac swoj plik xmlowy dla menu, prosciej sie chyba nie da  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> przyczepa@virtual ~ $ xffm
> ...

 

pewnie zle linkowanie, zrób dowiązanie libxfcegui4.so.3, pewnie u ciebie jest libxfcegui4.so.2

----------

## psycepa

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pewnie zle linkowanie, zrób dowiązanie libxfcegui4.so.3, pewnie u ciebie jest libxfcegui4.so.2

 

 :Smile:  no tyle to jeszcze wiem, podlinkowalem i siakis inny error mi wyskakiwal

ale tak jak mowie, z tych ebuildow co podalem w moim ostatnim poscie smiga, gra i buczy  :Smile: 

dzieki anyway  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - chodziło mi o liczbę postów  :Wink: 

to już prawie wszystko wiemy, tylko jeszcze jedno małe pytanko :>

czy z tych nowych ebuildów kompiluje się xffm ? 

Jak nie, to jaki błąd wywala ? 

bo nie wiem, czy rekompilować czy nie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> psycepa - chodziło mi o liczbę postów 
> 
> to już prawie wszystko wiemy, tylko jeszcze jedno małe pytanko :>
> 
> czy z tych nowych ebuildów kompiluje się xffm ? 
> ...

 

no ale dalej nie wiem o co chodzi? w tym topicu mam ledwie 6 postow  :Razz: 

a co do xffm no przeciez napisalem ze sie nie kompiluje bo potrzbuje czegos w rodzaju libtubo >= 0.9.10 czy jakos tak

a z tego co szukalem to ostatnia dostepna wersja tej biblioteki to 0.9.7 czy cos kolo tego

ale jesli wywalisz z ebuilda xfce zaleznosc xffm, to najprawdopodobniej bedziesz mial stary xffm i nowe xfce, nie wiem czy tak sie da ale mysle ze wiekszych problemow nie powinno byc  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

o ogólną liczbę postów (była taka okrągła, 666  :Wink:  )

a xffm właśnie w ogóle mi się nie kompiluje, bo zmienił się system rozprowadzania paczki - i stąd pewnie ten brak libtubo...

----------

## psycepa

a no tak  :Smile:  taka :zla: liczba ;P

przypomnial mi sie jeszcze jeden blad

przy kompilacji system narzeka ze nie ma autogen.sh

sprawa wyglada tak ze jest katalog work

w nim jest katalog xffm (ten bez autogena) a w tym katalogu jest jeszcze jeden katlog xffm (ten ma juz chyba wszystko tak jak trzeba)

ja to troche na dziko obszedlem

nie znam sie jeszcze zbyt dobrze na ebuildach i moje modyfikacji wprowadzaly tylko nowe bledy

wiec w momencie kiedy system skopiuje rozpakowane zrodla do katalogu work i chwile nad czyms tam mysli, ja nadpisalem ten zly katalog tym dobrym, no ale to trzeba w dobry moment trafic  :Razz: 

teraz mam wlasnie taki problem z xffm-4.3.9

ale sproboje wlasnie pogrzebac jeszcze w ebuildzie, chyba ze ktos moze cos mi podpowie  :Wink: 

a tak z innej beczki

czy ktos moze ma cos takiego ze jak ma jakis program schowany do traya (np psi) i powiedzmy zamknie xfce z zapisaniem sesji (albo jeszcze lepiej, zahibernuje), to po ponownym uruchomieniu tray ma szerokosc kilku pikseli za zadne skarby nie da sie tego zmienic ?

pozdrawiam

edit

a tu jest ten blad z xffm ktory mi wyskakuje :

```

przyprzyczepa@virtual ~ $ xffm

I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/przyczepa/.config/xfce4/xffm/xffmrc.xml"

** ERROR **: g_module_open(/usr/lib/xfce4/modules/libxfce4_mime_icons.so) == NULL

aborting...

xffm: signal 6 received. Cleaning up before exitingczepa@virtual ~ $ xffm

I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/przyczepa/.config/xfce4/xffm/xffmrc.xml"

** ERROR **: g_module_open(/usr/lib/xfce4/modules/libxfce4_mime_icons.so) == NULL

aborting...

xffm: signal 6 received. Cleaning up before exiting

przyczepa@virtual ~ $ touch .config/xfce4/xffm/xffmrc.xml

przyczepa@virtual ~ $ xffm

/home/przyczepa/.config/xfce4/xffm/xffmrc.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty

^

/home/przyczepa/.config/xfce4/xffm/xffmrc.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found

^

** ERROR **: g_module_open(/usr/lib/xfce4/modules/libxfce4_mime_icons.so) == NULL

aborting...

xffm: signal 6 received. Cleaning up before exiting

```

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - ja mam tylko mega małe literki w ksensors jak leży w trayu  :Wink:  psi nie używam ...

a co do modyfikacji ebuilda :

trzeba go tak zmodyfikować, żeby budował po kolei 

```
fgr-0.6.5

scramble-0.2.3

libtubo-1.0.0

libxffm-4.3.4

xffm-4.3.4
```

(wszystlo leży w katalogu w /var/tmp/portage/xffm)

ew podzielić to na osobne ebuildy - może tak byłoby prościej ?

--add--

sprawę załatwiłem, jakby to kumpel powiedział, "chamskim patchem"  :Wink: 

a dokładniej : 

1) z katalogu eclass kopiujemy w bezpieczne miejsce  xfce4-svn.eclass

2) modyfikujemy xfce4-svn.eclass, zmieniając

```
ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.xfce.org/svn/${ESVN_PROJECT}/${ESVN_MODULE}/trunk"
```

na

```
ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.xfce.org/svn/${ESVN_PROJECT}/xffm/trunk/${ESVN_MODULE}"
```

3) kopiujemy np do /usr/local/portage/x11-libs katalog z ebuildem do xffm (znajduje się w xfce-base)

4) zmieniamy nazwę skopiowanego katalogu na fgr, wchodzimy do niego i zmieniamy w nazwie ebuilda xffm na fgr

5) emerge fgr --digest

6) kroki 3-6 powtarzamy z scramble, libtubo, libxffm, po czym możemy dać emerge xffm i powinno wszystko działać  :Smile: 

7) kopiujemy dobre xfce4-svn.eclass na swoje miejsce  :Smile: 

--add--

heh, po odpaleniu xffm mam ładne ikonki na pulpicie, ale brak menu pod prawym przyciskiem myszy ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## noobah

Jak rany! Zastanawiałem się nad zainstalowaniem tego XFCE z svn, ale jak widzę jakie komplikacje tu wyskakują to mi sie odechciewa. Jak myślicie, kiedy ta wersja jest planowana w portage, chociażby ~86.

----------

## arsen

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Jak rany! Zastanawiałem się nad zainstalowaniem tego XFCE z svn, ale jak widzę jakie komplikacje tu wyskakują to mi sie odechciewa. Jak myślicie, kiedy ta wersja jest planowana w portage, chociażby ~86.

 

na początek musi wyjść xfce 4.4 a na to z kilka miesięcy możesz poczekać  :Smile: , wtedy dopiero można pisać kiedy w portage.

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *zwirk wrote:*   Jak rany! Zastanawiałem się nad zainstalowaniem tego XFCE z svn, ale jak widzę jakie komplikacje tu wyskakują to mi sie odechciewa. Jak myślicie, kiedy ta wersja jest planowana w portage, chociażby ~86. 
> 
> na początek musi wyjść xfce 4.4 a na to z kilka miesięcy możesz poczekać , wtedy dopiero można pisać kiedy w portage.

 az tyle czekać trzeba??   :Shocked:  no ja myślałem ze tygodnie ...

----------

## arsen

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*    *zwirk wrote:*   Jak rany! Zastanawiałem się nad zainstalowaniem tego XFCE z svn, ale jak widzę jakie komplikacje tu wyskakują to mi sie odechciewa. Jak myślicie, kiedy ta wersja jest planowana w portage, chociażby ~86. 
> 
> na początek musi wyjść xfce 4.4 a na to z kilka miesięcy możesz poczekać , wtedy dopiero można pisać kiedy w portage. az tyle czekać trzeba??   no ja myślałem ze tygodnie ...

 

zbyt mało rzeczy z TODO 4.4 zostało napisanych kompletnie, część w ogóle, dlatego nie można na pewno pisać o tygodnich   :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - zainstalowałem xfce4 z polecanych przez Ciebie ebuildów ( http://q-collective.org/funstuff/xfce4-svn-ebuilds.tar.bz2 ), z xffm zrezygnowałem na rzecz thunar - i szczerze mówiąc, wygląda to lepiej niż xffm  :Smile: 

aha, korzystając z tych ebuildów, trzeba tylko z ebuilda xfce4 wyrzucić 2 zależności (xffm i xfce-toys) - i można śmiało instalować, polecam wszystkim niezdecydowanym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> psycepa - zainstalowałem xfce4 z polecanych przez Ciebie ebuildów ( http://q-collective.org/funstuff/xfce4-svn-ebuilds.tar.bz2 ), z xffm zrezygnowałem na rzecz thunar - i szczerze mówiąc, wygląda to lepiej niż xffm 
> 
> aha, korzystając z tych ebuildów, trzeba tylko z ebuilda xfce4 wyrzucić 2 zależności (xffm i xfce-toys) - i można śmiało instalować, polecam wszystkim niezdecydowanym 

 

ludzie  :Twisted Evil:  czy wy sie nauczycie czytac to co pisze ?

 *przyczepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xffm sie ni skompiluje, musialem wywalic z ebuilda, potrzebuje libtubo >= 0.9.10 (cos takiego chyba) a udalo mi sie znalezc jedynie 0.9.7 
> 
> dodatkowo xfce-toys sa niby deprecated 
> ...

 

a tak pozatym to: fajne to xfce nie ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----

edit

pytanko takie: jak uzyskac przezroczystosc w tym nowym xfce ? 

kompilowalem z flaga transparency, mam ten plik ~/.config/xfce4/transparency z dodanymi wpisami np panel=90

no i nie dziala... a plik zywcem z poprzedniej wersji, prawa do niego tez ok

any idea ?

----------

## n0rbi666

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ludzie  czy wy sie nauczycie czytac to co pisze ?

 

No przecież czytałem i pamiętałem, ale z -j1 nie mam na razie żadnych problemów  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a tak pozatym to: fajne to xfce nie ? 

 

Fajne, takie lekkie i przejrzyste  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit
> 
> pytanko takie: jak uzyskac przezroczystosc w tym nowym xfce ? 
> ...

 

Stupid question  - composite włączone ?  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

oraz czy xfwm4 skompilowane z 

```

--enable-randr --enable-compositor

```

----------

## noobah

A mam 2 takie pytanka, podkreślam, że jeszcze się za to nie zabrałem, tylko pytam zanim się gdzieś zakałapućkam:

1. Czy wymagane jest xorg-7.0 ?

2. W jaki sposób odmaskować, czy może być tak: >=xfce4-4.3.99 ?

----------

## arsen

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> A mam 2 takie pytanka, podkreślam, że jeszcze się za to nie zabrałem, tylko pytam zanim się gdzieś zakałapućkam:
> 
> 1. Czy wymagane jest xorg-7.0 ?
> 
> 2. W jaki sposób odmaskować, czy może być tak: >=xfce4-4.3.99 ?

 

1. Nie jest wymagane.

2. Może być.

----------

## noobah

U mnie się ładnie zemergowało, ale też nie mam startxfce4, uruchamiałem z arsenowego skryptu, na ułamek sekundy pokazuje się pulpit z kursorem, a potem wyrzuca jakiś błąd że nie ma w .xinitrc, napiszę dokładniej później, bo nie mam teraz swojego kompa przed sobą.

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Co do błędów .. zauważyłem, że subversion fiksuje... po każdym instalowanym pakiecie musiałęm usuwać źródła z svn-src inaczej mi robiło jakieś dziwne "niepełne" paczki. Ale udało sie, działa ;]

 

ukl, a mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl? Jak to zrobiłeś? Wszystkie 20 pakietów po kolei z --nodeps ? I w międzyczasie usuwałeś ww. źródła svn?

[EDIT]

Chyba spróbuję ztych ebuildów: http://q-collective.org/funstuff/xfce4-svn-ebuilds.tar.bz2 , i tak miałem zamiar wypróbować thunara. No nic, powalczę dzisiaj wieczorem. 

Jeszcze pytanie, czy wystarczy --unmerge xfce4 i --depclean żeby wszystko posprzątać po poprzdniej instalacji?

----------

## Audiopain

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> ukl, a mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl? Jak to zrobiłeś? Wszystkie 20 pakietów po kolei z --nodeps ? I w międzyczasie usuwałeś ww. źródła svn?

 

Pozwole sobie odpowiedziec za niego: tak. Jesli emergujesz w odpowiedniej kolejnosci, to nie trzeba dodawac --nodeps, no ale to szczegol juz.

----------

## ukl

Po prostu 

```
emerge -av xfce4
```

 i po każdej skończonej kompilacji Ctrl+C i 

```
rm -Rf /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src
```

 To troche naokoło ale to jedyny sposób jaki znalazłem aby xfce4-svn ruszyło.

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stupid question  - composite włączone ? 

 

stupid me: nope! 

 :Smile:  ok juz dziala, wiedzialem ze chodzi o jakas pierdole  :Razz: 

@arsen: ee nie podawalem tych opcji przy kompilacji, mam tylko w globalnej USE="transparency"

i przezroczystosc po wlacznieniu w xorg.conf gra i buczy  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

Te opcje są włączone w ebuildzie, jakby ktoś pytał  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

@psycepa: bo to jest w ebuildach włączone jak wspomniał n0rbi666, USE="transparency"  kompletnie nic tu nie da bo nie ma odpowiednich odwołań  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

hmm no to jak to jest wlaczone w ebuildach to odpowiedz na twoje pytanie brzmi:

tak komilowalem z tymi opcjami

 :Wink:   :Razz: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lynczu

U mnie ebuildy nie dzialaja. Podczas kompilowania xfce4-dev-tools wywala mi.. ze nie mam xfce4-dev-tools (1). W dodatku mam zainstalowany xfce4-dev-tools, xdt-autogen (2) dziala swietnie podczas recznej kompilacji z svn'a http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/modules/trunk. Co jest nie tak?

1) 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *    update from: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfce4-dev-tools/trunk

At revision 20361.

 *     updated in: /storage/distfiles/svn-src/xfce/trunk

 *    exported to: /storage/tmp/portage/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99/work/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /storage/tmp/portage/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99/work/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 ...

autogen.sh: You don't seem to have the Xfce development tools installed on

            your system, which are required to build this software.

            Please install the xfce4-dev-tools package first, it is available

            from http://www.xfce.org/.

!!! ERROR: xfce-base/xfce4-dev-tools-4.3.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1272:   Called xfce4-svn_src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

2)

```
daira xfce4-dev-tools # type xdt-autogen

xdt-autogen is hashed (/usr/local/bin/xdt-autogen)
```

----------

## noobah

[OT]

Po usunieciu z ebuilda linijki dotyczcej ffwm, musze recznie robic digesty, zostalo mi jeszcze z 16, jest na to jakis szybszy sposob?

Ile to sie mozna nauczyc jak sie czlowiek na fajne scrreny napatrzy i zapragnie miec podobne biurko

[Edit]

Już zainstalowałem, wszystko działa, oprócz toys i ffwm, ale najważniejsze że działa. Teraz pozostało tylko skonfigurować i niedługo może się jakimś screenem pochwalę  :Very Happy: 

Jeszcze pytanko o update z svn: Czy w momencie gdy pojawi się nowsza wersja xfce4, to 

```
emerge -u xfce4
```

 ściągnie nowszą wersję, czy trzeba nowe ebuildy ściągać? Nie bardzo wiem na jakiej zasadzie SVN działa.

Tak czy inaczej dzięki wielkie wszystkim, którzy się udzielają w tym topicu!

Cheers

----------

## lynczu

 *lynczu wrote:*   

> U mnie ebuildy nie dzialaja. Podczas kompilowania xfce4-dev-tools wywala mi.. ze nie mam xfce4-dev-tools (1). W dodatku mam zainstalowany xfce4-dev-tools, xdt-autogen (2) dziala swietnie podczas recznej kompilacji z svn'a http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/modules/trunk. Co jest nie tak?
> 
> 1) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wystarczy 

```
ln -s /usr/local/bin/xdt-autogen /usr/bin/xdt-autogen
```

----------

## psycepa

pewnie odkryje teraz Ameryke ale czy wiedzieliscie ze na tym nowym xfce mozna regulowac przezroczystosc przez lewy alt+mouseScroll na belce tytulowej okna ? bo ja wlasnie to wyczailem, a myslalem ze to ficzer xgla jest   :Embarassed: 

----------

## przemos

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> pewnie odkryje teraz Ameryke ale czy wiedzieliscie ze na tym nowym xfce mozna regulowac przezroczystosc przez lewy alt+mouseScroll na belce tytulowej okna ? bo ja wlasnie to wyczailem, a myslalem ze to ficzer xgla jest  

 

A mnie się właśnie wydaje że to właśnie dzięki Xgl zresztą spójrz tu:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL:

"Note: As of 13. March 2006 compiz now has it's in-built mechanism to change opacity, so the plug-in is not necessary anymore, Atl-mousewheel to use. So you dont need the instructions that follow"

----------

## psycepa

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   pewnie odkryje teraz Ameryke ale czy wiedzieliscie ze na tym nowym xfce mozna regulowac przezroczystosc przez lewy alt+mouseScroll na belce tytulowej okna ? bo ja wlasnie to wyczailem, a myslalem ze to ficzer xgla jest   
> 
> A mnie się właśnie wydaje że to właśnie dzięki Xgl zresztą spójrz tu:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL:
> ...

 

nie przecze

ale ja akurat teraz, o ile sie dobrze orientuje, jade na xorg-6.8

xgl stoi sobie obok 

```

przyczepa@virtual ~ $ ps -Al | grep compiz

przyczepa@virtual ~ $ 

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ilny

[OT] Sorry za off-topic ale wy jesteście w temacie jeśli chodzi o nowe xfce, więc pytanie kiedy najpóźniej będzie dodane do portage ? [/OT]

Pozdrawiam   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

[edit] ah   :Embarassed:  dzieki psycepa [/edit]

----------

## psycepa

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *zwirk wrote:*   Jak rany! Zastanawiałem się nad zainstalowaniem tego XFCE z svn, ale jak widzę jakie komplikacje tu wyskakują to mi sie odechciewa. Jak myślicie, kiedy ta wersja jest planowana w portage, chociażby ~86. 
> 
> na początek musi wyjść xfce 4.4 a na to z kilka miesięcy możesz poczekać , wtedy dopiero można pisać kiedy w portage.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

a to normalne ze TO xfce po pierwszym włączeniu nie ma nic?? tzn menu i wszystkigo innego oprócz przełączników pulpitu??? bo ja tak mam a ostatnia kompilacja jest dość krótka:

```
 gentoo64 pwe # emerge xfce4 -av 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-9999  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) xfce-base/xfce4-9999 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) xfce4-9999.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-xfce4-9999

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-xfce4-4.3.99

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xfce4-9999 ...

 * Meta Build, Nothing to compile.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: xfce-base/xfce4-9999

>>> Install xfce4-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/xfce4-9999/image/ category xfce-base

>>> Completed installing xfce4-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/xfce4-9999/image/

man:

>>> Merging xfce-base/xfce4-9999 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/X11/

--- /etc/X11/Sessions/

>>> /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce-4

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- cfgpro obj /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce-4

--- cfgpro dir /etc/X11/Sessions

--- cfgpro dir /etc/X11

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> xfce-base/xfce4-9999 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

w ogóle nic do paska dodać nie mogę, znika wszystko, crashe sa :/

edit:

zemergowałem stabilne xfce4 i nadal nie mam nic, pustka taka i nic włączyć z opcji nie moge ... więc to wina systemu

----------

## noobah

@ pwe: 

Wiesz, to z svn'u jest więc nie ma się co dziwić że crashe są. U mnie też nie wszystko działa: xfwm (nad tym nie ubolewam, bo thunara używam z powodzeniem) i xfce-toys mi się nie skompilowały.

@wszyscy_mądrzy:

Co wchodzi w skład xfce4-toys? Czy to z braku tego pakietu nie mam większości ikon w menu xfce (nie wiem jak to się nazywa, chodzi o manu wyskakujące przy RMB na pulpicie)?

----------

## pwe

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> @ pwe: 
> 
> Wiesz, to z svn'u jest więc nie ma się co dziwić że crashe są. U mnie też nie wszystko działa: xfwm (nad tym nie ubolewam, bo thunara używam z powodzeniem) i xfce-toys mi się nie skompilowały.
> 
> 

 to sie chyba wszystkim nie kompiluje. ja mowie ze oglnie lipa jakaś, nawet w 4.2.x mam jakąs zrąbaną. i to chyba nie wina xfce tylko czegoś innego

----------

## mrmipo

Hej

Mam taki problem: 

```

emerge xfce4 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-extra/libgtkhtml".

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce-utils-9999" [ebuild])

```

Nic nie daje 

```

emerge --sync

```

mam najnowsze portage :/ Może mi ktoś pomóc ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

 *mrmipo wrote:*   

> Hej
> 
> Mam taki problem: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

albo do flag USE daj

```

-gtkhtml

```

albo sciągnij z http://breakmygentoo.net/ brakującego ebuilda i wrzuć go do portage.

----------

## draye

Zainstalowalem xfce4 z tych ebiuldow i po wlaczeniu xfce4 'dzieja' sie dziwne rzeczy - na poczatku pojawiaja sie duze ikony z jakims style pozneij styl sam sie zmienia wraz z tapeta i ikonki znikaja z menu... Wogole polowy programow z settings nie mozna odpalic :/

Screen: [IMG]http://images1.fotosik.pl/47/d7q78no9sn4a5nxim.png[/IMG]

Dlaczego tak sie dzieje?

----------

## arsen

Dla tych co mają w ogóle problemy po instalacji xfce4 z ebuildów zalecanych przez moją osobę, brak binarek, kilka innych problemów z instalacją itd. jest na to rozwiązanie, okazał się nim brak subversion.eclass, stosowna zmiana w opisie instalacji nastąpiła, nie wiem jak mogłem zapomnieć o udostępnieniu tego eclass   :Confused: , zapraszam do testowania, w tym miejscu podziekowania dla ath4r za cierpliwe testowanie   :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

arsen, a czy z twoich ebuildów kompilują się xfce-toys i xfwm ? Bo nie wiem czy mi się chce remergować  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

xfwm4 to na bank, ale toys nie posiadam więc nie wiem. Bym musiał jeszcze nad xffm podłubać by działał, osobiście wole rox/thunar więc nie mam motywacji  :Smile: 

----------

## ath4r

hmm no teraz śmiga ładnie.. tylko zauwazyłem ze ikon cos brakuje w niektorych programach.. np tam gdzie jest "nowy plik" czy "otwórz". No i dokucza mi to ze strasznie wolno sie odpala.. chyba taskbar górny podczas odpalania tak zamula

----------

## n0rbi666

Mi odpala się całkiem szybko, tylko nie wiem czemu, nie odpala się xfdesktop razem ze startem...

Gdzie go dodać ?  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

ath4r: sprawdź jakiś ikonpack kompletny np. GANT, oraz uruchom go tak jak za chwile zaproponuje to dla n0rbi666

n0rbi666: ja odpalam xfce4 trochę inaczej niż reszta osób, za pomocą ~/.xinitrc a w nim

```

xfce-mcs-manager &

xfwm4 --daemon

#xfdesktop &

xbindkeys

rox -p xfce

cairo-clock &

liferea --mainwindow-state=hidden &

orage &

xfce4-panel

```

od jakiegoś czasu jednak nie uruchamiam xfdesktop bo zastępuje mi go w tej chwili rox (wkrótce jednak na thunara przechodzę i xfdesktop się ponownie przyda)

----------

## sebas86

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Dalej nie rozumiem czemu u was takie problemy, mi sie instaluje całość bez zająknięcia, i nie wiem czemu niektórzy piszą że źródła muszą kasować zwłacza z */portage/svn-src u mnie tam w ogóle źrodeł nie sciąga, wszystko na bierząco jest w tmp od portage robione, po udanej instalacji sam źródła usuwa.

 

Arsen, używasz portage ~x86? Bo mi ściąga do /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src i dopiero potem kopiuje do tmp, tak, że przy każdym następnym pakiecie pokazuje, że źródła są już ściągnięte i kopiuje to samo, tak więc jeśli zaczełem kompilację od xfce4-dev-utils to mam w każdym następnym pakiecie dokładnie to samo... Może to takie małe "udogodnienie" w nowym portage?

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*    *psycepa wrote:*   pewnie odkryje teraz Ameryke ale czy wiedzieliscie ze na tym nowym xfce mozna regulowac przezroczystosc przez lewy alt+mouseScroll na belce tytulowej okna ? bo ja wlasnie to wyczailem, a myslalem ze to ficzer xgla jest   
> 
> A mnie się właśnie wydaje że to właśnie dzięki Xgl zresztą spójrz tu:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL:
> ...

 

Compiz to chyba zupełnie niezależny menadżer okien, czy się mylę? Więc siłą rzeczy ps nic o nim nie wyświetli, jeśli go nie uruchomisz.  :Wink:  Hmmm, tak zupełnie zbaczając z tematu, udało się komuś uruchomić właśnie compiz zamiast xfwm4 w taki sposób jak to opisano w gentoo xgl how-to? Pozmieniałem wszystkie initrc, idt. ale startxfce4 nadal uparcie włącza mi xfwm4, który niestety beznadziejnie obsługuje jeszcze xgl.  :Razz:  Zwłaszcza jeśli porównać prędkość działania z compiz, bo tylko tyle potrzeba mi do szczęścia.

----------

## exodos

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Hmmm, tak zupełnie zbaczając z tematu, udało się komuś uruchomić właśnie compiz zamiast xfwm4 w taki sposób jak to opisano w gentoo xgl how-to? Pozmieniałem wszystkie initrc, idt. ale startxfce4 nadal uparcie włącza mi xfwm4, który niestety beznadziejnie obsługuje jeszcze xgl.  Zwłaszcza jeśli porównać prędkość działania z compiz, bo tylko tyle potrzeba mi do szczęścia.

 

Niedawno dodałem o tym notkę na gentoo-wiki. Chodzi o to, że jeśli przy wychodzeniu z xfce zapisujesz sesję, to masz to w ~/.cache/sessions i po ponownym włączeniu xfce właśnie ją uruchamia, olewając ustawienia defaultowe (a tylko te zmieniałeś). Wykasowanie wszystkiego z tego katalogu powinno pomóc.

----------

## ath4r

No i problem zamulania przy odpalaniu rozwiazany.. wywaliłem xfce4-session i rusza w 2 sekundy  :Wink:  a mam pytanko.. bo .xinitrc odpala sie po startx, a ktory plik (bo wiem ze gdzies taki byl chyba w etc) odpowiada za odpalenie xfce przez startxfce (i analogiczne => kdm)?

----------

## arsen

sabas86: mam portage z ~x86 ale to właśnie kwestia subversoin.eclass gdzie te źródła sciąga itd.

ath4r: jeśli chcesz zmienic dla xdm, kdm, gdm itd. to dokonaj zmian w 

```

/etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce-4

```

a jak chcesz przez same startxfce4 odpalać i kilka rzeczy zmieniać to zobacz że /usr/bin/startxfce4 to skrypt który możesz edytować i zmieniać co ci nie pasuje.

----------

## ath4r

no to troche bardziej pogmatfane bylo kiedy sie męczyłem ale w koncu doszedłem.. jesli przez xdm odpalamy to domyslnie czyta z /etc/xdf/xfce4/xinitrc, natomiast jesli ktos chce zmienic te ustawienia (np napisac wlasny xinitrc tak jak masz arsen) to trzeba utworzyc go w ~/.config/xfce4/xinitrc i tam go wkleic i ewentualnie pozmieniac.

----------

## gentooxic

Przepraszam - czy jest możliwość zainstalowania xfce4 tego z svn ale bez używania svn?, tj. w mojej sieci lokalnej admin jest tępy jak nie wiem co i czy można to jakoś zainstalować?. 3 razy chyba prosilem i nawet reklamacje złożyłem ale widać mają to gdzieś, a ciągłe pytania czy na windofśie takie coś też jest mnie dobijają.

----------

## arsen

Jeśli są snapshoty i zrobisz sobie na podstawie ich ebuildy to wtedy tak, inaczej się nie da.

----------

## psycepa

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Przepraszam - czy jest możliwość zainstalowania xfce4 tego z svn ale bez używania svn?, tj. w mojej sieci lokalnej admin jest tępy jak nie wiem co i czy można to jakoś zainstalować?. 3 razy chyba prosilem i nawet reklamacje złożyłem ale widać mają to gdzieś, a ciągłe pytania czy na windofśie takie coś też jest mnie dobijają.

 

na stronie 5 tego watku opisalem jak obejsc problem proxy przy pomocy tsocks, u mnie zadzialal...

pozdrawiam

----------

## Audiopain

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Dla tych co mają w ogóle problemy po instalacji xfce4 z ebuildów zalecanych przez moją osobę, brak binarek, kilka innych problemów z instalacją itd. jest na to rozwiązanie, okazał się nim brak subversion.eclass

 

O, to swietnie, zaczynam zabawe od poczatku  :Smile:  Pytanie tylko - czy ebuildy juz zniknely z twojego serwera, czy jest to tymczasowe?

----------

## arsen

całe gentoo.pl padło na kilka godzin, nie z mojej winy, teraz już działa.

----------

## Audiopain

Tak, juz kompiluje. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, do zadnego DE/WM nie robilem tyle podchodow, co do Xfce  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

Udało mi się wreszcie pozyskać xfce z svn za pomocą tsockets, tutaj podziękowania dla psycepa'y. Póki co wrażenia pozytywne, nie zauważam aby coś się bardzo chętnie sypało.

Jak skonfigurować menu xfce?, chcę wyrzucić i dodać kilka aplikacji. Chodzi o to Menu Xfce po lewej stronie i głównie o Sieć, Grafika, Biuro...

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem doklanie gdzie bo teraz siedze pod winda ale jak ktos wejdzie i pojedzie do gory to wyjde i poszukam:wink:, wiem natomiast ze gdzies tam jest plik menu.xml, pewnie gdzies w katalogu domowym uzytkownika i jeden siakis globalny, w ktorym mozesz za pomoca dowolnego edytora (czytaj vim'a) konifgurowac co jest w menu

pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

PS. moze ja bym z tymi tsocksami mini howto zrobil ? co o tym myslicie ?

PS2. czemu : wink : wpisane bez spacji przed pierwszym dwukropkiem nie jest zamieniane na emota ? czyzby BUG forum ?

----------

## arsen

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Udało mi się wreszcie pozyskać xfce z svn za pomocą tsockets, tutaj podziękowania dla psycepa'y. Póki co wrażenia pozytywne, nie zauważam aby coś się bardzo chętnie sypało.
> 
> Jak skonfigurować menu xfce?, chcę wyrzucić i dodać kilka aplikacji. Chodzi o to Menu Xfce po lewej stronie i głównie o Sieć, Grafika, Biuro...

 

```

$ xfce4-menueditor

```

----------

## changs

Mi niestety Thunar sie nie kompiluje:

```

thunar-permissions-chooser.c: In function `thunar_permissions_chooser_job_ask':

thunar-permissions-chooser.c:1114: warning: 'mnemonic' might be used uninitialized in this function

make[3]: *** [Thunar-thunar-permissions-chooser.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/thunar-4.3.99/work/thunar-4.3.99/thunar'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/thunar-4.3.99/work/thunar-4.3.99/thunar'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/thunar-4.3.99/work/thunar-4.3.99'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: xfce-base/thunar-4.3.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1242:   Called xfce4-svn_src_compile

  xfce4-svn.eclass, line 59:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Reszte xfce skompilowalo bezproblemowo. Wie ktos moze jak rowiazac ten problem ?

----------

## ath4r

to ja tak tylko odnosnie thunara.. co zrobic zeby byl domyslnym filemanagerem? np jak zapisuje plik przez firefoxa to caly czas xffm jest.. jak zmienic na thunara?

----------

## ukl

Pomijając wątek svn... Czy ktoś jest w posiadaniu ebuildów do xfce 4.4 beta1 które wyszło wczoraj na światło dzienne ? Albo może jakieś informacje na temat daty pojawienia się w portage?

----------

## arsen

changs: przekompiluj libexo (z svn) i wtedy jeszcze raz próbuj z thunarem

ath4r: usuń w ogóle xffm, ja tego nie mam w ogóle.

ukl: z svn to masz to samo, mi się xfce przedstawia jako beta1 już od wczoraj.

----------

## changs

 *Quote:*   

> changs: przekompiluj libexo (z svn) i wtedy jeszcze raz próbuj z thunarem 

 

Niestety nie pomoglo. Ale dzieki za pomoc.

----------

## arsen

 *changs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   changs: przekompiluj libexo (z svn) i wtedy jeszcze raz próbuj z thunarem  
> 
> Niestety nie pomoglo. Ale dzieki za pomoc.

 

to musisz odczekać, może coś popsuli, thunar w ostatnich dniach przeżywa spory rozwój.

----------

## yoshi314

pewnie dlatego ze wlasnie wyszla 4.4beta  :Neutral: 

juz czekam na ebuildy ^_^

----------

## Maqlik

Witam...

Wykorzystam okazje że wypowiada się w tym wątku wielu zapaleńców xfce i chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy xfce posiada możliwość uruchomienia kilku sesji na raz. Tzn dwóch użytkowników mogło by mieć uruchomione swe konta równolegle. I czy jest w wersji polskiej?

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

----------

## changs

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Pomijając wątek svn... Czy ktoś jest w posiadaniu ebuildów do xfce 4.4 beta1 które wyszło wczoraj na światło dzienne ? Albo może jakieś informacje na temat daty pojawienia się w portage?

 

Jak pewnie zauwazyles dzis pojawili sie w portage.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> Witam...
> 
> Wykorzystam okazje że wypowiada się w tym wątku wielu zapaleńców xfce i chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy xfce posiada możliwość uruchomienia kilku sesji na raz. Tzn dwóch użytkowników mogło by mieć uruchomione swe konta równolegle. I czy jest w wersji polskiej?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

 

Spolszczenie do 4.4SVN w miarę podsyłam  :Smile:  nie jest jeszcze 100% ale sporo już jest.

----------

## Lord_Raven

czy jest jakis sposob by automounter dostaraczany z thunarem rowniez odmontowywal plytki?

w tej chwili musze robic to ręcznie przez pumount

----------

## rzabcio

Witam!

Wczoraj ponowiłem instalację xfce z buildów dla wersji 9999. Przede wszystkim zauważyłem, iż o wiele lepiej spisuje się przezroczystość na laptopie w chipsetem Intela - wcześniej chodziło to tak sobie. Teraz nie chodzi może doskonale ale jakoś da się żyć.  :Smile: 

Mam dwa pytania:

1. Czy udało się komuś doinstalować toysy? Najbardziej zależy mi na cpu-graph do którego się przyzwyczaiłem - lubię wiedzieć co się dzieje wewnątrz.  :Smile:  (To się tyczy generalnie monitorów.) Ewentualnie czy macie jakieś patenty na ten problem? Znam gkrellma jednak jest za duży, conky - zbyt wolny (w sensie odświeżania) i mało stabilny na moim sprzęcie (znika), gdesklety - ssą.  :Smile: 

2. Czy można korzystać z winkeya? Przy ustawianiu skrótów xfce nie łapie w ogóle tego przycisku. Wcześniej było w porządku. Nie chciałbym kombinować z Ctrl/Alt/Shift, gdyż sporo tych skrótów jest przypisanych w Eclipsie, w którym siedzę w pracy przez 99% czasu.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi! Pozdrawiam!

:: EDIT ::

Pogooglam jeszcze osobiście ale czy komuś udało się może odpalić dźwięki w xfce? (Wiem, wiem... Bajer. Ale staram się przekonać znajomych generalnie do pingwina i jak mam chwilę podłączam różne bajerki. :Smile:  )

----------

## pancurski

czy ktoś może sie podzielić wrażeniami z używania xfce z svn? do tej pory siedziałem na fluxie, narazie testuje gnome, ale wydaje mi sie on cholernie toporniasty. Szukam jakiegoś srodowiska przy którym zostane i bedzie łatwe do konfiguracji.

----------

## przemos

Dla mnie xfce4-svn to jest takie lekkie i szybkie gnome. Dlatego mi się podoba. W zasadzie mam wszystko czego potrzebuję. Łącznie z automountem dzięki thunarowi, thunar-volman (coś jak gnome-volume-manager, ale bez zależności gnome), ikonki na pulpicie, drag & drop itp., itd. Konfiguracja generalnie user friendly czyli klikalna w zdecydowanej większości.

----------

## pancurski

dobra wiadomość, lada dzień stabilna wersja http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2007-January/022065.html

a tak swoją drogą, do czego słuzy flaga startup-notification w takich pakietach jak: libxfcegui4, xfwm4, thunar ?

----------

## sebas86

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> dobra wiadomość, lada dzień stabilna wersja http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2007-January/022065.html
> 
> a tak swoją drogą, do czego słuzy flaga startup-notification w takich pakietach jak: libxfcegui4, xfwm4, thunar ?

 

Miło słyszeć bo już doczekać się nie mogę oficjalnego wydania. Startup-notification zapamiętuje otwarte programy oraz ich stan podczas kończenia pracy z środowiskiem - wymagane jest jednak wsparcie tego rozszerzenia przez oprogramowanie.

----------

## wodzik

jak by kto pytal xfce4.4 juz jest, co prawda zamaskowane, ale da sie normalnie uzywac. i od razu pytanko dla tych co uzywaja. co trzeba zrobic zeby z poziomu menu xfce móc wyłączać kompa? xfce odpalane przez gdm.

----------

## skazi

jeśli chcesz wyłączać kompa ze zwykłego usera to musisz zainstalować:

```
app-admin/sudo
```

----------

## przemos

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> jak by kto pytal xfce4.4 juz jest, co prawda zamaskowane, ale da sie normalnie uzywac. i od razu pytanko dla tych co uzywaja. co trzeba zrobic zeby z poziomu menu xfce móc wyłączać kompa? xfce odpalane przez gdm.

 

Oficjalna dokumentacja na stronie xfce.org

 *Quote:*   

> Shutdown/reboot options
> 
> xfce4-session supports shutting down your computer when you log out of your desktop session. To be able to shutdown the computer, you have to be listed in the systems sudoers file, in particular, you must be allowed to execute the command ${libexecdir}/xfsm-shutdown-helper (/usr/sbin/xfsm-shutdown-helper on Debian GNU/Linux) as user root (where ${libexecdir} is the libexec sub directory in the prefix you installed xfce4-session, for example /usr/local/libexec).
> 
> For example, lets say, you installed xfce4-session into /usr/local, your hostname is myhost and your user account is named myuser, then you would have to add the following line to your sudoers file (remember to use visudo to edit that file):
> ...

 

Można się było wysilić.

----------

